# What is a good ground cover plant?



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

I need a ground cover plant that doesnt grow too tall but grows along the substrate such as what grass looks like. 

I want this ground cover here or something very similar. Can anyone identify it?

http://www.livingwatersonline.co.uk/graphics/comp_win3.jpg


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

Riccia fluitans is a good plant that looks sort of like grass. But it doesn't exactly grow along the substrate. You need to get creative to make it look like grass on the substrate.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

There's a mix of different things in there. Kinda hard to tell (for me at least) due to the size of the pic. The plant on the left looks to be HC (Hemianthus callitrichoides) maybe. Hard to tell. Can't really see the others to get an ID. Maybe someone with a better eye can help. Bigger/better pic would definately help me ... that's for sure.

As for ground cover, you can use dwarf hair grass, HC, UG, Downoi, Dwarf Sags...just to name a few.

Keep in mind these guys will require a lot of light and most will want to have CO2.

A foreground scape that I am currently working on will be a mix of dwarf hair grass with stems of Downoi mixed in. Keep the hairgrass trimmed to varying heights for effect. We'll see how it turns out as soon as it grows enough to piece together. ;o)


----------

